# Freeze Gas?



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

This might be overkill or expensive depending on how long the can lasts but do you guys think something like this be usefull for rapidly cooling off the intake tube after heatsoak to lower the iat?
Browsing Store - 7400 <I> Puretronics Freeze Gas, 10 oz </I>
Puretronics


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

i've tried to use it for something else,but a couple cans should be able to cool intake and tube.


----------

